# 2002 745i warranty information?



## susanb (Oct 31, 2004)

I just purchased a 2002 745i with 33,000 miles 2 weeks ago. Bought it from one dealer (who doesn't do factory warranty work), so had to have it towed to another dealer in town (who is probably ticked off that I didn't buy it from them) for dynamic drive failure. They have had the car 3 days (and might have to keep it the rest of the week) and say that they don't have a loaner available right now. Anyone know if they are REQUIRED to give me a loaner or rental car under the BMW factory warranty? I can't even get a warranty book from my purchasing dealer, nor the ones working on my car, so I have NO idea. 

I'm beginning to REALLY regret buying this car!


----------

